# Wyndham Plus Partners



## Scurvy (Mar 26, 2009)

Being an owner for almost a year now I think I am finally learning how to get the most bang for your buck. 

Today I got a 2nd quote from Plus Partners on using my wyndham points for airfare. The first one was back in August and was quite outrageous....

This one is 231,733 points for 2 $284 tickets or $564.. 
is it just me or is this an outrageous price? 

Does anyone have any experience with getting anything worthwhile out of Plus Partners?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 26, 2009)

I think it's outrageous, and I wouldn't do it.  Plus Partners for airfare and Disney tickets seems to be very expensive.


----------



## EAM (Mar 26, 2009)

*Sometimes you win, sometimes you lose*

Our experience with using PlusPartners for anything other than the RCI points resorts has been hit and miss.  It is worth comparing with what you'd pay in cash.  Sometimes its a good deal, sometimes not.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Mar 26, 2009)

EAM said:


> Our experience with using PlusPartners for anything other than the RCI points resorts has been hit and miss.  It is worth comparing with what you'd pay in cash.  Sometimes its a good deal, sometimes not.



Can you please give example of something had you looked at (or purchased) that was a good deal?


----------



## Timeshare Von (Mar 26, 2009)

My question would be "How much in MF's are you paying for those 231k points?  If it is more than $564 I'd say you're "paying" too much by using your Wyndham points.  I think the general wisdom is that FSP points are a too expensive way of paying for anything other than your resort stay.


----------



## lprstn (Mar 26, 2009)

Only ever use your points for Plus Partners for booking RCI points resorts, and if you have NO OTHER CHOICE.

For instance, I had an abundance of points that I couldn't use, and I used my points to book a cruise, and airline tickets for family member.  They gave me the 80% of the cash cost for the trip.  I gave them a discount, and made some $$ off of my points usage.  Otherwise I would not use my points for Plus Partners.


----------



## EAM (Mar 26, 2009)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> Can you please give example of something had you looked at (or purchased) that was a good deal?



I no longer remember the details but a few years ago we got a week in a Chicago hotel for less than we would have paid via Travelocity,Orbitz, AAA etc but more than we probably would have paid via a bid site.  Also, in 2004 we got a good deal on airfare to Hawaii. Another time we used points that were about to expire for two nights at a Ramada for a few dollars more than we would have paid I'm cash.  Unfortunately, because of the reservation fee, it has never been economical to use points for a single night at a motel, which is the way we had hoped to use them.


----------

